# August 2010 Group Book Count



## BTackitt

> (from Betsy) For continuity, here's a link to the July Book Count thread:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28165.0.html


and My list. (not in order I read them. I am really bad about updating this more than once a week)
1. By Any Other Name - KB Author - 2638 K Loc Finished
2. Not What She Seems - KB Author - 5198 K Loc Finished
3. On Falcon's Wings - KB Author - 7605 K Loc Finished
4. Dreoteth - KB Author - 4372 K Loc Finished
5. Grubs - KB Author - 2857 K Loc Finished
6. Rapture Untamed - 4552 K Loc Finished
7. One on One - 1086 K Loc Finished
8. All Tied Up - 1550 K Loc Finished
9. SI-4 - 1078 K Loc Finished
10. SI-2 - 1121 K Loc Finished
11. Everquest: Truth & Steel - 
12. Amber Magic - KB Author - 2435 K Loc Finished
13. Sky Magic - KB Author - 2914 K Loc Finished
14. Shadow Magic - KB Author - 2958 K Loc Finished
15. Dragon Magic - KB Author - 3328 K Loc Finished
16. The Portal Between - KB Author - Finished
17. Failing Test - KB Author - Finished 
18. Blood Ties: A Claimed Story - 1583 K Loc Finished
19. All Worked Up - 1142 K Loc Finished
20. All Lit up - 1363 K Loc Finished
21. Claustrophobic - KB Author - Finished
22. The Vampire Shrink - KB Author - Finished
23. The Weight of Blood - KB Author - Finished
24. The Cost of Betrayal - KB Author - Finished
25. Starfire Angels - KB Author - Finished
26. One Night with the Fae - KB Author - Finished
27. The Twiller - KB Author - Finished


----------



## Leslie

*Reading*

R1. Mortal Enemies by J.L. Farnsworth (4747 loc; started 7/29; finished 8/6; **)
R2. Family Ties by D.C. Juris (38 pgs PDF; read 8/6; **)
R3. Furious Love -- still reading from July
R4. Catching Fire by Suzanne Collins (4857 loc; started 8/7; finished 8/10; *****)
R5. Strawberries for Dessert by Marie Sexton (5497 loc; read and finished 8/10; *****)
R6. Mist Gray: Falling Apart Falling Together by Andy Slayde and Ali Wilde (2332 loc; 8/12-8/13; ***1/2)
R7. Drawn Together by Z.A. Maxfield (6880 loc; 8/15-8/16; ***1/2) (love the cover!)
R8. Bone Shop (Marla Mason) by T.A. Pratt (2805 loc; 8/14-)
R9. Sweet Surrender by Ashleigh Walton (2800 loc; 8/17-8/18; **1/2) -- a little too sweet for me
R10. The Manituw by Lisbeth Jenkins (98 pgs PDF; 8/18; ****1/2)
R11. Discreet Young Gentlemen by M.J. Pearson (2781 loc; 8/19)
R12. My Summer of Wes by Missy Welsh (2800 loc; read 8/21; ****1/2)--another great PL Nunn cover. The main character owns a Kindle!

*Audio*

A1. The Girl Who Played with Fire by Steig Larsson (started 7/29; many hours long...) -- gave up after 1.5 hours
A2. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet by David Mitchell (started 8/9)

*Samples*

S1. Bone Shop (Marla Mason) by T.A. Pratt (August Quasi-Official selection) (bought 8/14)
S2. The Code by David Juhren
S3. And If I Perish: Frontline US Army Nurses in WWII
S4. Bonk: The Curious Coupling of Science and Sex by Mary Roach


----------



## dnagirl

Green is finished, black is in progress, red is abandoned.

1. _Pretties_ by Scott Westerfeld (Kindle) - started 8/1/10, finished 8/2/10, 3880 loc
2. _The Echo Maker: A Novel_ by Richard Powers (Kindle) - started 8/2/10, finished 8/15/10, 9296 loc
3. _Dave Barry Hits Below the Beltway_ by Dave Barry (Kindle) - started 8/7/10, finished 8/9/10, 1919 loc
4. _The Association_ by Bentley Little (Kindle) - started 8/15/10, finished 8/21/10
5. _Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins (Kindle) - started 8/24/10, finished 8/26/10, 4988 loc
6. _Dead and Gone_ by Charlaine Harris (Kindle) - started 8/23/10, finished 8/28/10, 3897 loc
7. _Storm Front (Dresden #1)_ by Jim Butcher (Kindle) - started 8/28/10, 4161 loc


----------



## Margaret

1. _Midnight's Children_ by Salman Rushdie 9842 locations    
Takes some work, but well worth the effort
2 _The Mermaid's Pendant_ by LeAnn Neal Reilly 10896 locations   
"The Little Mermaid" for grown-ups; good story, a trifle too long
3. _Pretty Little Liars_ by Sara Shepard 3460 locations 
If you can't say something nice ...
4. _Premiere On the Runway_ by Melody Carlson 3203 locations 
YA Christian book - Awkwardly done - story was ok, but the religious element seemed tacked on
5. _Bloodsucking Fiends - a Love Story_ byChristopher Moore 5031 locations   
Entertaining vampie story
6. _Turning Back the Clock_ by John Fitch V 5834 locations   
Time travel plus baseball equals an entertaining story
7. _Last Exit in New Jersey_ by C.E.Grundler 9115 locations   
A rollercoaster of a story, kept me guessing until the end
8. _Murder with Peacocks_ Donna Andrews 6416 locations   
Cute, cozy mystery; the first in a series
9. _A Scottish Ferry Tale_ by Nancy Volkers 5831 locations  
Slow moving romance, interesting characters
10. _Crazy for You_ by Sandra Edwards 4451 locations  
Entertaining, but far-fetched romance
11. _Mockingjay_ by Suzanne Collins 4988 locations   
Finale to the _Hunger Games_ series, provides a thought provoking, if dark ending to the story.


----------



## drenee

*The Secret* by Beverly Lewis. L-book on Sony. 265 pgs.    
*The Wedding Party* by Robyn Carr. K-book. 4,716 locs.   
*Silent in the Grave* by Deanna Raybourn.    
*The Missing* by Beverly Lewis. L-book on Sony. 245 pgs.    

*The Bank Shot* by Donald Westlake. Audiobook. 6 hrs.     
*Major Pettigrew's Last Stand* by Helen Simonson. Audiobook. 13 hrs. 8 min.


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in. Since I know I won't finish today August will be a better month for me July was very bad time wise for reading
1. The Book Thief-Markus Zusak 576 pgs 6,975 Loc (7/27/10-8/7/10)     
2. The Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet-Jamie Ford 304 pgs 4,611 Loc (8/9/10-8/18/10)     
3. In The Mood-Ellen Fisher 100 pgs 1,449 Loc (8/19/10-8/19/10)


----------



## LauraB

Reading: The girl with the Dragon Tattoo Kindle


----------



## pidgeon92

Crossing -- Andrew Xia Fukuda







-- 217 pages -- 8/2/10
One Amazing Thing -- Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni







-- 240 pages -- 8/4/10
Downward to Darkness -- Brian McNaughton -- 141 pages -- 8/3/10
Something Blue -- Jean Spaugh







-- 352 pages -- 8/6/10
The Meaning of Night -- Michael Cox







-- 720 pages -- 8/21/10
Number the Stars -- Lois Lowry







-- 144 pages -- 8/7/10
Probation -- Tom Mendicino







-- 304 pages -- 8/11/10
Willow -- Julia Hoban







-- 336 pages -- 8/13/10
Perfect on Paper: The (Mis)Adventures of Waverly Bryson -- Maria Murnane







-- 304 pages -- 8/27/10
Infected -- Scott Sigler







-- 352 pages -- 8/19/10
Contagious -- Scott Sigler







-- 448 pages -- 8/24/10
If I Stay -- Gayle Forman







-- 208 pages -- 8/25/10
Farewell Summer -- Ray Bradbury -- 224 pages -- 8/30/10


----------



## cagnes

1. Fantasy Lover (Dark-Hunter, #1) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (3516 locations) - finished 08/01
2. Night Pleasures (Dark-Hunter, #2) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (3793 locations) - finished 08/02
3. Ten Things I Love About You (Bevelstoke, #3) by Julia Quinn (3436 locations) - finished 08/03
4. McKettrick's Pride (McKettricks, #7) by Linda Lael Miller (3066 locations) - finished 08/04
5. The Duke (Knight Miscellany, #1) by Gaelen Foley (4497 locations) - finished 08/05 
6. McKettrick's Heart (McKettricks, # by Linda Lael Miller (3067 locations) - finished 08/06
7. Lord of Fire (Knight Miscellany, #2) by Gaelen Foley (4472 locations) - finished 08/07
8. Lord of Ice (Knight Miscellany, #3 by Gaelen Foley (4054 locations) - finished 08/08
9. Lady of Desire (Knight Miscellany, #4) by Gaelen Foley (4115 locations) - finished 08/09
10. Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen (304 pages) - finished 08/10
11. Devil Takes a Bride (Knight Miscellany, #5) by Gaelen Foley (5431 locations) - finished 08/11
12. Night Embrace (Dark-Hunter, #3) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (4638 locations) - finished 08/14
13. One Night of Sin (Knight Miscellany, #6) by Gaelen Foley (5441 locations) - finished 08/15
14. The McKettrick Way (McKettricks, #9) by Linda Lael Miller (2521 locations) - finished 08/17
15. His Wicked Kiss (Knight Miscellany, #7) by Gaelen Foley (5320 locations) - finished 08/18
16. The Falls by Joyce Carol Oates (512 pages) - finished 08/21
17. Comanche Moon (Comanche #1) by Catherine Anderson (496 pages) - finished 08/22
18. Comanche Heart (Comanche #2) by Catherine Anderson (448 pages) - finished 08/24
19. Indigo Blue (Comanche #3) by Catherine Anderson (432 pages) - finished 08/25
20. Comanche Magic (Comanche #4)by Catherine Anderson (416 pages) - finished 08/27
21. A McKettrick Christmas (McKettricks #10) by Linda Lael Miller (384 pages) - finished 08/28
22. Eat, Pray, Love by Elizabeth Gilbert (352 pages) - finished 8/29
23. Dance With The Devil (Dark-Hunter, #4) by Sherrilyn Kenyon (368 pages) - finished 8/29
24. The Texan's Wager(Wife Lottery #1) by Jodi Thomas (336 pages) - finished 8/30
25. When a Texan Gambles (Wife Lottery #2) by Jodi Thomas (336 pages) - finished 8/31
26. When He Was Wicked: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #6.5)  by Julia Quinn - finished 8/31
27. It's in His Kiss: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #7.5)  by Julia Quinn - finished 8/31


----------



## Shandril19

1) A Murderous Procession - Ariana Franklin - 337 pages - 8/4/10
2) The Sweetness at the Bottom of the Pie - Alan Bradley - audiobook - 8/6/10
3) Let The Right One In - John Ajvide Lindqvist - 11628 locations - 8/7/10
4) Burned - PC Cast - 323 pages - 8/13/10
5) The Blood of Flowers - Anita Amirrezvani - 384 pages - 8/13/10
6) Cleopatra's Daughter - Michelle Moran - 431 pages - 8/15/10


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Tongues of Serpents_ by Naomi Novik: 5301 locations. Begun 8/1, completed 8/12.
2. _Flowers for Elvis_ by Julia Schuster: 3186 locations. Begun 8/12, completed 8/13.
3. _A Little Death in Dixie_ by Lisa Turner: 8386 locations. Begun 8/13, completed 8/21.
4. _The Goddess of Fried Okra_ by Jean Brashear: 5899 locations. Begun 8/21, completed 8/22.
5. _Bulls Island_ by Dorothea Benton Frank: 5302 locations. Begun 8/22, completed 8/25.
6. _Fireflies in December_ by Jennifer Erin Valent: 2870 locations. Begun 8/25, completed 8/28.
7. _The Kane Chronicles_ by Rick Riordan: 7186 locations. Begun 8/28, on location 4121 on 8/31 -- 4121 locations read in August.

Running Totals: *Final Total:*
Locations read in August: 35,065
DTB pages read in August: 
Books read start to finish in August: 6
Books read partially in August: 1


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray! I get firsties this month!

1. Grantville Gazette volume 9 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 47% - 3866 locations read in August - 240 pages - started 7/30 - finished 8/1
2. The Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins - Dystopia - 100% - 4707 locations - 384 pages - finished 8/4
3. Ghost Soldiers - Hampton Sides - Non-Fiction - 100% - 5296 locations - 384 pages - finished 8/6
4. The Unselfish Gene - Robert Burns - Zombie Sci Fi - 4% - 405 of 10098 locations - 348 pages - abandoned 8/7
5. The Oblivion Society - Marcus Alexander Hart - Apocaplyse - 100% - 5272 locations - 376 pages - finished 8/10
6. What Hides Inside - Ally Blue - m/m romance - 100% - 4724 locations - 256 pages - finished 8/12
7. Star Trek: A Singular Destiny - Keith R. A. DeCandido - Science Fiction - 100% - 5207 locations - 400 pages - finished 8/15
8. Grantville Gazette volume 10 - Eric Flint - Alt. History - 100% - 8623 locations - 534 pages - finished 8/18
9. West of Honor - Jerry Pournelle - Science Fiction - 100% - 3845 locations - 238 pages - finished 8/20
10. Bloodsucking Fiends - Christopher Moore - Fantasy - 100% - 5031 locations - 304 pages - finished 8/23
11. Making Promises - Amy Lane - m/m romance - 100% - 9255 locations - 574 pages - finished 8/28
12. Dies the Fire - S.M. Stirling - Alt History - 100% - 9750 locations - 496 pages - finished 8/31


----------



## drenfrow

I'm in again.


*Date Finished **Book **Author **Locations/Pages **Genre **Format*8/5All Things Bright and Beautiful James Herriot 448 pp. Memoir/Humor Audiobook8/5The Passage Justin Cronin 17054 loc. Post-apocalyptic Kindle8/6The Hunger Games Suzanne Collins 4707 loc. YA/Dystopian Kindle8/7Confessions of a Shopaholic Sophie Kinsella 5933 loc. Chick Lit Kindle8/10Honor Among Enemies David Weber 8194 loc. SciFi Kindle8/12Major Pettigrew's Last Stand Helen Simonson 6807 loc. Fiction Kindle8/13A Royal Pain Rhys Bowen 5388 loc. Mystery Kindle8/16The Ryel Saga: A Tale of Love and Magic Carolyn Kephart 13078 loc. Fantasy Kindle8/17The Swiss Family Robinson Johann Wyss 384 pp. Adventure Audiobook8/20Evening Class Maeve Binchy 544 pp. Fiction DTB8/22Light a Penny Candle Maeve Binchy 608 pp. Fiction DTB8/24Catching Fire Suzanne Collins 4847 loc. YA/Dystopian Kindle8/25Bloodsucking Fiends Christopher Moore 300 pp. Humor Audiobook8/27Mockingjay Suzanne Collins 4988 loc. YA/Dystopian Kindle8/29The Atrocity Archives Charles Stross 4592 loc. SciFi Kindle8/31Containment Christian Cantrell 3215 loc. SciFi Kindle

*Currently Reading:* 
*Currently Listening to:*


----------



## sheltiemom

I'm in.

1.  Executive Privilege - Phillip Margolin - 5137 locations
2.  Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch - B J Daniels - 3187 locations
3.  Finger Lickin' Fifteen - Janet Evanovich - 342 pages
4.  The Wave - J. G. Sandom - 5998 locations


----------



## Aravis60

Books in progress from July:
1. The Blue Castle by L. M. Montgomery (started 7/25)
2. The Enchantress of Florence by Salman Rushdie (started 7/29)

August Books:
1. Speed Dating by Nancy Warren (started 8/2, finished 8/3)- 256 pgs. 
2. Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate (started 8/4, finished 8/6)- 368 pgs.
3. Asking for Trouble by Leslie Kelly (started 8/6, finished 8/- 256 pgs.


----------



## 1131

*Bestial: The Savage Trail of a True American Monster* by Harold Schechter Kindle Book 5510 Locations
*Dragongirl * by Todd McCaffrey Kindle Book 10050 Locations
*Storm Front* by Jim Butcher Kindle Book 4160 Locations
*Sin in the Second City * by Karen Abbott Kindle Book 6255 Locations
*Fair America * by Robert W. Rydell Hardcover 140 pages
*Blood in the Water* by Gillian Galbraith audio book 6 hours and 55 minutes
*Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers * by Mary Roach audio book 7 hours 45 minutes
*Contested Will: Who Wrote Shakespeare?* by James Shapiro audio book 11 hours


----------



## Gayle

*Kiss of the Highlander* - Karen Marie Moning - 5857 locations
*The Dark Highlander* - Karen Marie Moning - 4866 locations
*The Immortal Highlander* - Karen Marie Moning - 5208 locations
*Spell of the Highlander* - Karen Marie Moning - 5479 locations
*Gone* - Karen Fenech - 4677 locations
*A Scattered Life* - Karen McQuestion - 3562 locations
*The Help* - Kathryn Sockett - 411 pages (library book on my nook)


----------



## chipotle

All are Kindle books.

1. The Duke and I by Julia Quinn (Bridgertons #1) - ok
2. Shelter Mountain (Virgin River #2) by Robyn Carr - ok, too many different stories
3. Macrobiotics for Dummies by Verne Varona - pretty good
4. Last Writes (Jaine Austen #2) by Laura Levine -  good
5. The Penny Pincher's Club by Sarah Strohmeyer - good
6. 204 Rosewood Lane (Cedar Cove #2) by Debbie Macomber - ok
7. Sea Swept (Chesapeake Bay Sage #1) by Nora Roberts - good
8. Loving a Lost Lord (Lost Lords #1) by Mary Jo Putney - pretty good but became so implausible, was free

DNF 

1. Hot Shot by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - I'll try again some other time


----------



## talleylynn

1. *The Thirteenth Tale * by Diane Setterfield (8/5)
416 pages; 5782 locations
2. *Whispering Rock * by Robyn Carr (8/
368 pages; 5244 locations
3. *The Persian Pickle Club * by Sandra Dallas (8/12)
196 pages DTB
4. *The First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival * by Ken Wheaton (8/15)
304 pages; 5001 locations
5. *No! I Don't Want to Join a Book Club * by Virginia Ironside (8/1
240 pages; 3771 locations
6. *Last Writes * by Laura Levine (8/20)
240 pages; 3505 locations
7. *Free-Range Knitter: The Yarn Harlot Writes Again * by Stephanie Pearl McPhee (8/21)
240 pages; 2062 locations
8. *Body of Knowledge * by Bryce Anderson (8/23)
216 pages; 2189 locations
9. *Living Organized: Proven Steps for a Clutter-Free and Beautiful Home* by Sandra Felton (8/23)
224 pages; 1729 locations
10. *Leslie Sansone's Eat Smart, Walk Strong * by Leslie Sansone (8/26)
272 pages; 5115 locations
11. *Walk Away the Pounds * by Leslie Sansone (8/27)
272 pages; 3989 locations
12. *Shameless Shorts* by various indie authors (8/2
no pages; 5080 locations


----------



## ladyknight33

*August 2010 44,523 locations 12 books*
1. *Barefoot * Elin Hilderbrand 7852 locations
2. *The Feathery* Bill Flynn 3421 locations
3. *Swallow * Tonya Plank 4858 locations
4. *Forevermore * Cathy Marie Hake 3132 locations
5. *Forgetton: Seventeen and Homeless * Melody Carlson 1833 locations
6. *Mixed Bags* Melody Carlson 3273 locations
7. *Stealing Bradford* Melody Carlson 3349 locations
8. *Premiere * Melody Carlson 3203 locations
9. *Collison Course* KA Mitchell 5622 locations
10. *Rorey's Secret * Leisa Kelly 2831
11. *Lessons from a Younger Lover* Zuri Day 4984 locations
12. *Erotic Gay Tales * Nathan J Morrisey 165 locations


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in!

Currently Reading:










Finished Reading:
8/1: *Plum Pudding Murder* - Joanne Fluke 
8/5: *Calling Home* - Janna McMahan
8/8: *Girl in Translation* - Jean Kwok 
8/9: *The Shop on Blossom Street* - Debbie Macomber Sweet story.
8/13: *Dirty Martini* - J. A. Konrath What a thrill ride! 
8/14: *The Alchemyst* - Michael Scott This was a re-read, and much better the second time.
8/16: *The Bum Magnet* - K. L. Brady Light, funny.
8/17: *Superfudge* - Judy Blume 
8/20: *The Magician* - Michael Scott
8/21: *Shike* - Robert Shea
8/27: *Winter's Passage* - Julie Kagawa
8/29: *World-Wide Rave* - David Meerman Scott
8/29: *World Without End* - Ken Follett

 Best read of the month.

N


----------



## Toby

FINISHED:

1. Hard Eight ( Stephanie Plum, No.  by Janet Evanovich, 6101 Loc's, Excellent, 8/3/10
2. Tuscan Holiday by Holly Chamberlin, 5003 Loc's, Good, 8/9/10
3. To the Nines (Stephanie Plum, No. 9) by Janet Evanovich, 6294 Loc's, Excellent, 8/12/10
4. Candy Cane Murder by Joanne Fluke, Laura Levine & Leslie Meier - (Bundle) 1. Candy Cane Murder by Joanne Fluke , 2274 Loc's, (T = 5833 Loc's), Excellent, 8/14/10
5. Candy Cane Murder by Joanne Fluke, Laura Levine & Leslie Meier - (Bundle) 2. The Dangers of Candy Canes by Laura Levine, 1802 Loc's, Very Good, 8/16/10
6. Candy Cane Murder by Joanne Fluke, Laura levine & Leslie Meier -(Bundle) 3. Candy Canes of Christmas Past by Leslie Meier, 1757 Loc's, Very Good, 8/19/10
7. Visions of Sugar Plums: A Stephanie Plum Holiday Novel by Janet Evanovich, 2376 Loc's, Excellent, 8/19/10
8. Bruce by Albert Payson Terhune, 1545 Loc's, Excellent, {A book about a Dog.}8/20/10
9. Ten Big Ones (Stephanie Plum, No. 10) by Janet Evanovich, 5821 Loc's, Excellent, 8/25/10
10. The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon, 23,024 Loc's, Excellent, 8/30/10


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in August*
*1. Burned 336 pages Kindle!
2. Dragongirl 464 pages Kindle! 
3. Free-Range Knitter: The Yarn Harlot Writes Again 240 pages Kindle!
4. Travels with Charley 288 pages Kindle!
5. Mockingjay 400 pages Kindle!
6. Things I Learned Knitting 160 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading:_Sabriel 336 pages DTB _
Up next: Victory of Eagles

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle!
Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB
Ender's Game 384 pages Kindle!
The Forgotten Garden 560 pages Kindle!
Dragonsinger 320 pages DTB
Dragonriders of Pern 832 pages Kindle!
Dragonsong 208 pages DTB
Dragondrums 256 pages DTB
Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern 384 pages Kindle!
Lover Mine 528 pages Kindle!
Short Second Life of Bree Tanner 197 pages e-book
Dragonfire 480 pages Kindle!
Dragonheart 560 pages Kindle!
Major Pettigrew's Last Stand 368 pages Kindle!
Bullet 368 pages Kindle!
A Pony for the Winter 63 pages DTB
The Red Pyramid 528 pages Kindle!
Darkfever 382 Kindle!
Bloodfever 320 pages Kindle! 
Faefever 352 pages Kindle!
Dreamfever 400 pages Kindle!
Burned 336 pages Kindle!
Dragongirl 464 Kindle! 
Free Range Knitter 240 pages Kindle!
Travels with Charley 288 pages Kindle!
Mockingjay 400 pages Kindle!
Things I Learned Knitting 160 pages Kindle!


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in

1   Shadow of Power by Steve Martini, 464 pages...(into July from June to August)... finished, finally
2   Give Me Fever by Niobia Bryant, 352 pages, finished
3   Sullivan's Justice by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg, 384 pages, finished
4   Sullivan's Evidence by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg, 448 pages, finished
4   Revenge of Innocents by Nancy Taylor Rosenberg, 368 pages, finished
5   The Cove by Catherine Coulter, 384 pages, finished
6   Tripwire by Lee Child, 592 pages, finished
7  Running Blind by Lee Child, 544 pages,


----------



## Annalog

I am in again. Eventually I will get my books listed.


----------



## Jerilin

*********Currently Reading**********

Catching Fire; Author: Suzanne Collins; Format: Kindle Android App;Status:10%

Nancy Drew: The Clue in the Diary; Author: Carolyn Keene; Format: Hardcover;Status: not started

 Outlander; Author: Diana Gabaldon; Format: Kindle Android App; Status: 36%

***********Read*************

Nancy Drew: The Bungalow Mystery; Author: Carolyn Keene; Format:Hardcover; Started:8/01/10 Finished:8/01/10    

***********To Read this month***************

 Bitten;  Author: Kelley Armstrong; Format: Kindle Android App; NOTE: For Paranormal Addicts and Newbies ( http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/29900.Paranormal_Addicts_Newbies_Paranormal_Romance_Urban_Fantasy) August 2010 Group Read

 My Love Eternal; Author: Liz Strange; Format: Kindle Android App; NOTE: For Paranormal Addicts and Newbies ( http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/29900.Paranormal_Addicts_Newbies_Paranormal_Romance_Urban_Fantasy) June-August 2010 Featured Author Group Read

 Water For Elephants; Author: Sara Gruen; Format: Paperback;

 The Book Thief; Author: Markus Zusak; Format: Hardcover;

 Hoot; Author: Carl Hiaasen; Format: Hardcover;

 One Foot in Eden; Author: Ron Rash; Format: Paperback;

 The Thief Lord; Author: Cornelia Funke; Format: Paperback;

 Innkeeping with Murder; Author: Tim Myers; Format: Paperback;

 Skinny Dip; Author: Carl Hiaasen; Format: Paperback;

 No Mercy; Author: John Gilstrap; Format: Kindle Android App;

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## summerteeth

1. Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers by Mary Roach finished 8/4 - 4040 locations
2. The Hour Glass by William Butler Yeats finished 8/4 - 162 locations
3. Brewster's Millions by George Barr McCutcheon finished 8/5 - 2574 locations
4. Why I Am a Buddhist: No-Nonsense Buddhism with Red Meat and Whiskey by Stephen T Asma finished 6/10 - 1884 locations
5. The Raid of the Guerilla, and Who Crosses Storm Mountain? (Dodo Press) by Charles Egbert Craddock finished 8/10 - 244 locations
6. La Mare Au Diable (French Edition) by George Sand finished 8/10 - 1801 locations
7. Youth And The Bright Medusa by Willa Cather finished 8/16 - 2773 locations
8. Home Prepared Dog & Cat Food by Donald R. Strombeck finished 8/16 - *read on Google Reader
9. Homage to Catalonia by George Orwell finished 8/17 - 3660 locations
10. The Handmaid's Tale (Everyman's Library) by Margaret Atwood finished 8/23 - 4552 locations
11.The Ethics Of Ambiguity by Simone de Beauvoir finished 8/24 - 1538 locations
12. Greyhound by Steffan Piper finished 8/26 - 4301 locations
13. Perfect on Paper: The (Mis)Adventures of Waverly Bryson by Maria Murnane finished 8/28 - 5775 locations
14. Europe's Last Summer: Who Started the Great War in 1914? by David Fromkin finished 8/30 - 4897 locations
15. Flowers For Elvis finished 8/31 - 3186 locations
16. A Prefect's Uncle by PG Wodehouse started 8/31 - 1591 locations


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll delete this post later, because I'm not playing, but I've unstickied the July book count, but there is a link to it in the first post of this thread, and I'll repeat the link here for anyone who needs to update July:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,28165.0.html

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I want to play again.

Finished:  Envy by Anna Godberson
Reading:  Darkness Take my Hand by Dennis Lehane
Finished:  The Inquisitor:  A Medical Thriller by Peter Clement
Finished:  Not My Daughter by Barbara Delinsky
Finished:  Broken by Karin Slaughter
Finished:  Think of a Number by John Verdon
Finished:  Terminated by Simon Wood
Reading:  Night Sins by Tami Hoag


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*1.*_The Gathering Storm_ (WoT #12)Robert Jordan, et al.AB iPod​26 Jul 2010-7 Aug 2010Fant​33:02:00​​100%​*☼**2.*_Mistborn_Brandon SandersonKindle​29 Jul 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​12,864​http://​3%​*☼**3.*_A Walk in the Woods_Bill BrysonKindle​11 Aug 2010-?? ?? 2010Humor​3,575​http://​7%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 Aug 2010​-01 Sep 2010​0​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 Aug 2010​-01 Sep 2010​20:49​​


----------



## izzy

Currently Reading:
1. Dreamfever by Karen Marie Moning (Fever book 4)
started 8/30 (400 pages)

Finished:
1.  Among the Living Book 1 Psycop by Jordan Castillo Price
started and finished on 8/1 (1251 locs)
2. Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban by JK Rowling
started 8/1 finished 8/5 (448 pages)
3. Night Play by Sherrilyn Kenyon 
started 8/5 finished 8/6 (384 pages)
4. The Passage by Justin Cronin 
started 6/25 finished 8/15 (17054/784 pages)
5.  Bloodfever by Karen Marie Moning (fever series)
started 8/17 finished 8/24 (4591 locs/368 pages)
6.  Mockingjay by Suzanne Collins (Final hunger games book)
started 8/24 finished 8/28 (4899 locs/400 pages)
7. Faefever by Karen Moning (book 3)
started 8/28 finished 8/30 (4763 locs/416 pages)

*total books read:* 7
*total pages read:* 2,800
*total locs:* 32,558
*books until goal of 50 in a year:* 20


----------



## Quake1028

1.*Transfer of Power* - Vince Flynn (7,682 Locations)
*Picked this book for my partner in the reading game. Forgot how much I loved it and was sucked back into it. Great 24 style thriller but without the gaping plotholes.* - *A*
2.*The Long Goodbye* - Raymond Chandler (5,304 Locations)
*Rambling, unfocused. One likable character in the entire novel. Took so many twists and turns it made for a laborious read. Couldn't ever get in a groove with it.* - *C-*
3.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol. 1: Scott Pilgrim's Precious Little Life* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (168 Pages)
*A bit hard to get into, because I'm not a Manga reader. Seems disjointed and all over the place at times, but comes together in the end. Good start to a hopefully great series.* - *B+*
4.*The Hunger Games* - Suzanne Collins (4,254 Locations)
*Awesome YA book. Heck, I think that classification doesn't do it justice. Not perfect, ending is kind of lame, but I can't wait to read the next two books in the series.* - *B+*
5.*Scott Pilgrim, Vol. 2: Scott Pilgrim Versus The World* - Bryan Lee O'Malley (200 Pages)
*Now that I'm into the flow of the writing style this one was more enjoyable than the first. Overall I think it was a better book, as well, a bit longer and fleshing out more story lines.* - *A-*

*Total Books:* 5
*Total Locations:* 17,240
*Total Pages:* 368 Pages


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING* 1._Faithful Place (Unabridged)_Tana FrenchMysteryAudiobook16:17 hours08/04/20104.25 stars2._Star Island_Carl HiaasenMysteryKindle6,596 locations08/02/20103.75 stars3._Mapping the Edge_Sarah DunantNovelKindle3,985 locations08/07/20103.25 stars4._Whipping Star (Unabridged)_Frank HerbertScience FictionAudiobook6:52 hours08/08/20104.00 stars5._The Hunger Games_Suzanne CollinsYoung AdultKindle4,707 locations08/10/20101.99 stars6._Blind Descent (Unabridged)_James M. TaborNon-FictionAudiobook10:01 hours08/11/20103.50 stars7._The Naked and the Dead_Norman MailerNovelKindle13,620 locations08/22/20103.00 stars8._The Rise of Endymion (Unabridged)_Dan SimmonsScience FictionAudiobook25:52 hours08/24/20103.75 stars9._The Atrocity Archives_Charless StrossScience FictionKindle6,649 locations08/28/20103.00 stars10._Helliconia Spring (Unabridged)_Brian AldissScience FictionAudiobook17:52 hoursCarried Over11._Still Alice_Lisa GenovaNovelKindle4,464 locations08/30/20104.00 stars12._Zulu_Caryl FéreyCrimeDTB400 pagesCarried Over

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407April38,1761,07856,5023,324May31,1792,54174,3764,375June48,429179561,9443,644July49,32176862,3773,669August40,021040,0212,354     *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*300,6729,361459,80927,048
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## worktolive

1. *The Iron Daughter* - Julie Kagawa - 5,186 loc 8/1 - Fantastic YA paranormal with Fae *A+*
2. *Seducing the Matchmaker* - Elaine Overton 3,284 loc - 8/2 - category romance, better than most *B*
3. *To Surrender to a Rogue* - Cara Elliott - 374p 8/4 - Regency romance, just okay *C+*
4. *Tsunami Blue* - Gayle Ann Williams - 290p 8/5 - PNR, won in a contest, at least I paid no money for it *D*
5. *Wicked Lovely* - Melissa Marr - 4,435 loc 8/6 - YA, Fae, Freebie, I will buy the next book *B+*
6. *Dragon Heat* - Jennifer Ashley - 293p 8/8 - PNR, won in contest, dragon shifters *C+*
7. *Exclusively Yours* - Shannon Stacey - 2,835 loc 8/8 - Cute contemp. romance, high school sweethearts *B+*
8. *Stroke of Luck* - Lillian Amman - 4,187 loc 8/9 - Good story about a stroke victim, amateur writing *C-*
9. *Bear Necessities* - Dana Marie Bell - 5,964 loc 8/11 - Humorous shifters, a bit too much sex *C+*
10. *Talk Me Down* - Victoria Dahl - 347p 8/14 - Contemp. romance, heroine writes erotic novels *B+*
11. *The Strangely Beautiful Tale of Miss Percy Parker* - Leanna Renee Hieber - 5,459 loc. 8/14 - Victorian era PNR with ghosts - written like a gothic romance. Really good *A*
12. *A Safe Harbor* - Moira Rogers - 2,213 loc 8/14 - Depression era werewolves *C+*
13. *Kiss of Moonlight* - Stephanie Julian - 3,447 loc 8/16 - Etruscan werewolves, great characters *B*
14. *Collision Course* - KA Mitchell - 5,622 loc 8/17 - Freebie, m/m erotica, holy moly, lots of sex in this one. *B*
15. *The Black Dragon* - Allyson James - 304 p. 8/19 - PNR, dragon shifters *B*
16. *Shoulda Been a Cowboy* - Lorelei James 7,128 loc 8/21 - hot cowboys *B*
17. *Barely a Lady* - Eileen Dreyer - 416 p 8/22 - Regency - tons of angst, fantastic *A*
18. *The Darkly Luminous Fight for Persephone Parker* - 5, 321 loc 8/24 - As good as the first *A*
19. *Deep In The Woods* - Annabel Joseph - 3,314 loc 8/25, Contemp erotic romance *C+*
20. *A Little Bit Wild* - Victoria Dahl - 4,405 loc 8/26 - Regency, likeable hero *B*
21. *Too Good to be True* - Kristan Higgins - 5,587 loc 8/28 - great writing, but hated the heroine *C*
22. *Into His Keeping* - Gail Faulkner - 5,819 loc 8/29 - really bad writing *D*
23. *Spider's Bite* - Jennifer Estep - 432p 8/30 - Great UF featuring an assassin heroine *A-*
24. *Lean On Me* - Cherise Sinclair - 6,792 loc - 8/31 *B*


----------



## Andra

it's August already??
I still need to finish my July list.  Placeholder for me.


----------



## joanne29

I am in again!

1. This Lovely Life by Vicki Forman 272 pgs. 8/4       words cannot describe
2. Dead As A Doornail by Charliane Harris 320 pgs. 8/7     cute
3. Auschwitz true tales from a grotesque land by Sarah Nomberg-Przytyk 8/26       Amazing
4.


----------



## geko29

Theme this month is KB authors, except for the first title, which is a carryover from last month.

*Hostage Zero* by John Gilstrap; 7054 locs, 400pp; A little less action but every bit as exciting as its predecessor, *No Mercy*.
*Endurance* by Jack Killborn (J.A. Konrath); 6226 locs, 400? pp; More Fantastic Horror from KB favorite.
*Trapped* and *Trapped, original and Uncut* (2 complete books) by Jack Killborn (J.A. Konrath); 11215 locs, 800? pp; Most gruesome entry from Killborn yet, direct sequel to Afraid. Very interesting to read both pre- and post-edit versions.
*Lonely is the Soldier* by Jeffry S. Hepple; 14,720 locs, 578 pages; Most gripping story yet from one of our own.
*In Her Name: Legend of the Sword* by Michael R. Hicks; 6889 locs, 400? pp; An excellent read--might be the best of the series, but overshadowed in my case by having read the Omnibus first.
*Risen* by Jan Strnad; 7792 locs, 352pp; Refreshing, unique take on the Zombie apocalypse genre.

Running totals: 8 books, 53,896 locations, approximately 2,930 pages.


----------



## Maxx

1. Shadow of Power (kindle) 56% through as of 8/1 on page 261, completed 8/5, pages read in Aug.  203
2. Sabriel (audiobook) 65% through as of 8/1, page 219, completed 8/8, pages read in Aug.  117
3. The Virgin of Small Plains (audiobook) began 8/8, completed 8/16, 368 pages
4. Two Rivers (kindle) began 8/6, completed 8/31, 373 pages
5. Hoot (audiobook) began 8/16, completed 8/24, 292 pages
6. The Ice Harvest (audiobook) began 8/24, completed 8/27 240 pages
7. Catching Fire (audiobook) began 8/27, 46% through the book on 8/31, 184 pages

Partial Books Completed in August:  2
Whole Books Completed in August:  4

Total Pages Read:  1777


----------



## Hampshire Nancy

If I understand this correctly, I just use this as a place to report on the books I'm reading this month. I'm one of those who is reading multiple books at one time, so there are always several in progress.

Completed this month:

1. *Fire and Ice* by Julie Garwood, Kindle edition, purchased March 2009, 4541 locations; 400 pages in MMP, read 5-6 August
2. *Enchanted, Inc.* by Shanna Swendson, Trade Paperback, 308 pages, read 7-8 August
3. *The Alehouse Murders* by Maureen Ash, MMP, 275 pages, read 31 Jul-8 Aug
4. *Blonde With a Wand* by Vicki Lewis Thompson, MMP, 313 pages, read 9 Aug 
5. *Chick With a Charm* by Vicki Lewis Thompson, MMP, 311 pages, read 9 Aug
6. *Beneath a Rising Moon* by Keri Arthur, Multi-format book bought from Fictionwise, 3391 locations; 320 pages in PB, read 11-13 Aug
7. *Delectable Mountains* by Earlene Fowler, MMP. 318 pages, read 9-13 Aug
8. *Grimspace* by Ann Aguirre, MMP, 312 pages, read 13-14 Aug
9. *Enchantment* by Orson Scott Card, MMP, 415 pages, read 14-16 Aug
10. _*Stealing the Elf King's Roses*_ by Diane Duane, MMP, 415 pages, read 16-22 Aug
11. *Twenties Girl* by Sophie Kinsella, Trade PB, 435 pages, read 22-23 Aug
12. *The Grand Finale* by Janet Evanovich, unabridged CDs, 246 pages in PB, finished 26 Aug
13. *One Grave Too Many* by Beverly Connor, Kindle edition, purchased Aug 2010, 5771 locations; 400 pages in MMP, read 23-27 August
3. *Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evie* by Marianne Stillings, MMP, 371 pages, read 27-28 Aug

Currently reading in text:

1. *The Outsider* by Ann H Gabhart, Amazon Kindle freebie, downloaded July 2010, started 25 July
2. *Stone Maiden* by Ann Aguirre, PDF given free on author's website, format-shifted to Mobipocket for reading on Kindle
3. *Dead Guilty* by Beverly Connor, MMP, started reading 28 Aug

Currently reading in audio:

1. *The Lost Symbol* by Dan Brown, unabridged CDs (now on disk 4)
2. *The Sacrifice* by Kristine Kathryn Rusch, Audible download

Total books read in 2010: 100
Total equivalent pages read in 2010: 31,850


----------



## egh34

August reads:

1. *Voyager* by Diana Gabaldon finished 08-11-10
2. *Where the River Runs* by Patti Callahan Henry 8-14-10
3. *The Neighbor* by Lisa Gardner 8-19-10
4. *The Search* by Nora Roberts 8-28-10


----------



## Madeline

August reads:

1) Immortal In Death (Robb)  Finished 8/6/10.  For some reason, I had a hard time finishing this one.  I just got bored with it. 
2) My Blood Approves (KB'S Amanda Hocking).  Finished 8/7/10.  Great little YA book, totally surprised me how much I enjoyed it. 
3) Fate (second in the My Blood Approves series by Hocking) Started 8/8/10...still reading.


----------



## BookLover

I want to do this also!

So far this month:

1. *Captain's Bride* by Lisa T. Bergren
2. *The Outsider* by Ann H. Gabhart
3. *Watership Down* by Richard Adams
4. *Sawney Beane: The Abduction of Elspeth Cummings* by Frieda Gates (hated this book)
5. *One Thousand White Women* by Jim Fergus
6. *Midwife of the Blue Ridge* by Christine Blevins
7. *Tory Widow* by Christine Blevins
8. *To Truckee's Trail* by Celia Hayes
9. *Rainwater* by Sandra Brown
10. *The Help* by Kathryn Stockett
11. *Mama's Bank Account* by Kathryn Forbes (DTB) very short-around 150pp. However-this is the book that the classic film _I Remember Mama_ is based from! Love this book!!!
12. *Redeeming Love* by Francine Rivers
13. *My Life in France* by Julia Child and Alex Prud'Homme
14. *Pride and Prescience* by Carrie Bebris


----------



## pagerd

Final listing:

1. Cryoburn (e-ARC) by Lois McMaster Bujold
2. A Mold for Murder (Soapmaking 3) by Tim Myers








3. Pepperoni Pizza Can Be Murder (2) by Chris Cavender








4. Frankly My Dear, I'm Dead (1) by Livia J Washburn








5. Huckleberry Finished (2) by Livia J Washburn








6. How to Host a Killer Party (1) by Penny Warner








7. How to Crash a Killer Bash (2) by Penny Warner








8. Murder Past Due by Miranda (Dean) James








9. Chapter and Hearse by Lorna Barrett








10. The Quick and the Thread: An Embroidery Mystery by Amanda Lee








11. We're So Sorry, Uncle Albert, a short story by Lorraine Bartlett








12. Murder on The Mind (Jeff Resnick 1) by L.L. Bartlett








16. Cheated by Death (Jeff Resnick 3) by L.L. Bartlett








17. Bah! Humbug (The Jeff Resnick Mysteries), a short story by L.L Bartlett








18. Cold Case (A Jeff Resnick Mystery), a short story by L.L. Bartlett








13. Hannah Brock's Mysterious Power (Hannah Brock ESP 1) by Tim Myers








14. Hannah Brock's Mystical Trouble (Hannah Brock ESP 2) by Tim Myers








15. It's Murder, My Son by Lauren Carr








19. Coventry (Traditional Novel) by Tim Myers








20. Everything I Needed to Know About Being a Girl I Learned from Judy Blume, edited by Jennifer O'Connell








21. Robert A. Heinlein: In Dialogue with His Century: Volume 1 (1907-194: Learning Curve by William H. Patterson








22. False Impressions (3) by Terri Thayer








23. Found by Margaret Peterson Haddix
24. Three Black Swans by Caroline B. Cooney
25. The Newbie's Guide to Publishing (Everything A Writer Needs To Know) by J.A. Konrath
26. Goodbye Dolly: A Gretchen Birch Mystery (2) by Deb Baker

Covers:


----------



## div

I received my Kindle 2 as a gift on Christmas Day '09. Since then I have read: (in no particular order)

On the Beach by Nevel Shute
Life Sentences by Laura Lippman
Every Secret Thing by Laura Lippman
What the Dead Know by Laura Lippman
A Simple Plan by Scott Smith
Sharp Objects by Gillian Flynn
In the Woods by Tana French
A Good F#$k Spoiled by Laura Lippman
Dark Places by Gillian Flynn
Fresh Kills by Bill Loehfelm
The Prince by Niccolo Machiavelli
We Die Alone: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance by David Howarth
Vanish by Tom Pawlik
The Big Burn: Teddy Roosevelt and the Fire That Saved America by Timothy Egan
Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut
How to Write a Great Query Letter: Insider Tips and Techniques for Success by Noah Lukeman

Currently Reading Black Hawk Down by Mark Bowden


----------



## Brian Work

Completed in August:
_Grave Peril_ by Jim Butcher (Audiobook) - 11.9 hours
_On Writing_ by Stephen King (Paperback) - 297 pages

Currently Reading:
_Summer Knight_ by Jim Butcher (Audiobook)
_The Armageddon Rag_ by George R.R. Martin (Paperback)
_Writing the Romantic Comedy_ by Billy Mernit (Paperback)


----------

